# Using wood in Oklahoma Joe firebox



## Dale Pettit (Mar 24, 2019)

Been smoking for a few years now, just bought an Oklahoma Joe and did some mods to it. But I am trying to use just straight wood as heat and smoke. 

So my questions are.
So I turned the grate in the FB sideways to lift it off the bottom to allow air flow underneath the fire. And than I have a fire basket on top of that holding my wood.

So I am wondering if people are just putting the wood straight on the bottom of the FB so that the wood will be sitting on both embers and ash.

Or keep going the way I am so I can keep cleaning out ash as I go?

Or ditch the grate and use the basket only?

Mostly I am wondering if it's more beneficial to have more air flow under the fire or beside it I guess.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 24, 2019)

I don’t even use a grate or anything. Just Toss it on the grate but I designed it to work that way. Works great my smoke is clean. My air inlet is at the bottom


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 25, 2019)

My Lang came with a grate and a basket but I ditched both and just keep my fire on the firebrick lining on the bottom of the fb.  I like to keep fire and coals up toward the front so I can pre-heat wood near the door as I'm cooking.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 25, 2019)

I would turn the grate sideways,then lay a piece of expanded metal on top going the opposite direction.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 25, 2019)

On a cheaper smoker like OKJ you're going to want something to protect the bottom of the firebox whether or not you use a basket or grate.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Mar 25, 2019)

I use charcoal to get a coal bed and then switch to straight wood splits.  I use the supplied basket as it does a better job of holding the smaller coals than just the grate.  Do yourself a favor and get some good gauges and put them at grate level.  I also use a 9x13 cake pan at the inlet of the firebox  (cook-chamber side) to serve as a heat deflector and water pan.  I also use two small loaf pans for water pans.  Moist air is a good thing!


----------



## Dale Pettit (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah I have a probe a at the grate level that I use. And I use a deflector plate that is roughly 6" long and 18" across. I am thinking of making another one but making it longer though.

And yes I use two water pans right on top of the deflector.

And what do people use to protect the metal base?


----------



## Dale Pettit (Mar 26, 2019)

I have seen people using small fans to help give more air to aid in the burning of the wood.

Cause the only place that works in my yard doesn't get good air flow (well enough). And I was thinking about buying a little 30-50cfm 120v fan and make something up and attach it to my door.

So what size of fan do people usually use for this?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 26, 2019)

A fan? Shouldn’t need any breezy air, it will create its own draft


----------



## Dale Pettit (Mar 26, 2019)

I had a hard time with the firebox door wide open getting good clean smoke.

I had my FB side door wide open and my exhaust wide open to help promote good combustion.  It would be ok for a tad.  I wouldn't say it was thick bad smoke. But it sure wasn't blue that's for sure.


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 26, 2019)

some of the old timers may correct me here but for me I always make sure that the side with the firebox is slightly lower than the chamber opposite it.  On both my old New Branfels and my new Lang that simple adjustment makes a lot of difference in getting good draw.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 26, 2019)

That’s why. Wide open no velocity. Small gap velocity


----------



## Dale Pettit (Mar 26, 2019)

With a say half closed exhaust would that impede me from burning the wood better and getting cleaner smoke?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 26, 2019)

Go all the way open


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 26, 2019)

Dale Pettit said:


> With a say half closed exhaust would that impede me from burning the wood better and getting cleaner smoke?


I would definitely say so.  I always keep my exhaust wide open and only adjust intake.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have no adjustments on my intake or exhaust. I adjust the heat with the amount of wood I put in


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Mar 28, 2019)

I made a new stack as the old one didn't draw well.  The new one has no damper.  I adjust the temp with the amount of fuel and might crack the door to get in a little more oxygen if needed.


----------

